# bachillerato, licenciatura, doctorado



## chica11

*Hola a todos los foreros:*

*¿Me gustaría saber cómo ustedes dicen (High School Diploma)  (Bachelor's Degree) (Master's Degree) y (Doctorate) en sus propios países? *

*Parece que no es igual en todos los países.  Por ejemplo en Costa Rica, donde pasé un año en la universidad, Bachelor's Degree es Bachiller Universitario.  Master's Degree es título de Maestría. Además la Licentiatura es algo que por algunas especialidades se requiere antes de la Maestría y dura un año.  El doctorado por supuesto es doctorate. *

*Sin embargo, estoy casi 100% segura que es diferente en México.  *
*Por eso, me interesa saber lo que pasa en los otros países.*

*Encontré las siguientes definiciones en WR:*

*to have a degree in languages,* ser licenciado,-a en Filología
*bachelor's degree* ≈ diplomatura, licenciatura
*doctor's degree,* doctorado
*master's degree* ≈ licenciatura superior 

¿Están de acuerdo con las definiciones?


----------



## belén

Hola!

Yo estoy de acuerdo en todas las definiciones que has expuesto, aunque me gustaría precisar que aquí en España la palabra "máster" está muy arraigada en el lenguaje (e incluso aceptada por la RAE) 

Saludos,

Be
http://www.rae.es


----------



## tofikos

Hola:


En México es un poco diferente. Trabajo en una universidad por lo que tengo claridad con lo que respecta a estos términos, y lo que es aceptado por la Secretaría de Educación Pública

El High School Diploma es el Certificado de Preparatoria

Bachelor´s Degree es una Licenciatura (Licenciatura en Mercadotecnia, Licenciatura en Ingeniería Química, etc... es decir, que tienes una Licencia o permiso para ejercer una profesión)

Master´s Degree equivale a Maestría, sin embargo, no confundir con el Máster de España. El Máster es un posgrado que dura un año, la Maestría es un posgrado más avanzado que dura de dos a tres años. La difeerencia entre uno y otro es la cantidad de créditos o materias requeridos para obtener el grado. De hecho, cuando alguien hace un Máster en España por ejemplo, el grado aceptado y por el cual se le reconoce en las universidades de calidad académica es el de Especialidad, el equivalente en México; es decir, un año de estudios aproximadamente, un poco ´más que un diplomado.
El Diplomado, es un posgrado de un año aproximadamente de duración, menor que una especialidad, y no es necesario contar con una Licenciatura para cursarlo, sin embargo para ingresar a una Maestría si es necesario contar con Licenciatura.

Doctorate Degree, por supuesto es el Doctorado. En algunos casos (casi todos) es necesario contar con Maestría para poder ingresar a un Doctorado.

Digamos que el orden de importancia en un sentido estrictamente académico va así:

Maternal
Preescolar
Primaria
Secundaria
Preparatoria
Licenciatura
Diplomado
Especialidad (o Máster)
Maestría 
Doctorado

Espero que la información te sea útil.

S.


----------



## chica11

Gracias,! Muy informativo! Espero que otras personas de otros paises me digan sus sistemas escolares.  Tengo una "licenciatura" o "bachiller universitario" y un "máster" en el político comparativo y este año empezaré una "maestría" en Español (linguística y literatura latinoaméricana).  Depende con quien hablo, tengo que decir palabras diferentes y por eso quería saber para usarlas bien.


----------



## EmmanuelOA

Pero cómo es en el Reino Unido, comparado con México?
Según yo, es:

Primaria - Primary school
Secundaria Y preparatoria - Secondary school
Licenciatura - ??
Maestría - Master's degree
Doctorado - Doctorate (PhD)

¿podrían confirmármelo?

¿Y cuándo se utiliza baccalaureate?


----------



## cracra

The baccalaureate does not exist in the UK. In France the baccalaureate is what you achive by the end of secondary school. The corresponding exams in the UK are the A-levels. The Licenciatura is a bachelors degree. And the rest of what you said is right.


----------



## EmmanuelOA

Yes, I know about France, but... if the word exists in English, what does it refer to? Only to the exam in France?


----------



## fenixpollo

EmmanuelOA said:
			
		

> ... if the word exists in English, what does it refer to?


 In the U.S. "baccalaureate" refers to a Bachelor's Degree.  It is also used in some advanced high-school programs, such as the International Baccalaureate.

For more information on educational degrees, there are a lot of threads you can check out:
superior education
licenciada en educación 
undergraduate science education
degree diploma
titulaciones académicas
título académico 
bachillerato, etc. 
MA... 
Licenciatura en comercio exterior 
grado asociado


----------



## Camilin

Hello I will have in some months my bachelor degree, Bachelor of Commerce from Malta, wel after this year there is something called honours, I think that this is a kind of specialization....
Well my question is that if my bachelor degree in Commerce which was of 3 years, would be consider as a professional dregree in my country Colombia. because there the courses are for 5 years.....Would my bachelor be what is called in Spanish LICENCIATURA or TITULO PROFESIONAL........GRACIAS


----------



## SevillaEnMiCorazon

Para un confirmacion - Se usa baccalaureate en los EEUU para una celebracion religioso antes de la graduaccion tambien.
Alguien sabe como traducir un BA en los EEUU a un especializacion en Espana?  De que nivel es?


----------



## AnNyCoSa

¡Saludos a todos!

Estoy tratando de redactar mi CV en inglés, pero he tenido problema con los términos para Primaria, Secundaria y Bachillerato. ¿Cómo pondría para referirme a cada uno o hay alguna palabra que englobe dos de éstos?

¡¡Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## SevillaEnMiCorazon

En los EEUU nos decimos los niveles de las universidades como esto:

Associate's degree - 1-2 anos en una universidad technical o algo semejante.
Bachelor's degree - como bachillerato (pienso) - 4-5 anos.  Algunas personas pueden hacerlo en menos que 4 anos.
Master's degree - necesita tener un Bachelor's degree antes o anos de estudio y/o estudios semejantes.  Los estudios son mas particulares y mas directo al especializacion.
Doctorette - Lo mas alto nivel.  Depende del especializacion cuantos anos.

Esos son terminos muy generales.  Hay otros circunstancias que pueden describirlo diferente.

Ojala puede ayudarte!


----------



## geixer

creo que la forma más fácil de comparar los niveles de educación entre los diferentes paises es siguiendo un sistema de edades, que es perfectamente comparable

para España si no repites ningun curso y con el sistema actual seria:

Pre-escolar (4) dura dos años
Colegio (6) son seis cursos llamados EGB (educación general basica)
Secundaria (12) cuatro cursos llamados ESO (educación secundaria obligatoria)
Bachillerato (16) dos años donde ya eliges una rama educacional (ciencias sociales, de la salud, informática...)
Universidad (18) puede durar 3, 4 o 5 años por lo general
Si es 3 años se llama DIPLOMATURA (suelen ser de materias generales)
Si es de 4 o 5 se llama LICENCIATURA (son muy especificos y en los primeros años se estudia practicamente lo mismo que en las diplomaturas correspondientes; constan de dos ciclos por lo general)
Master u Otros (como minimo 21 anios) Suelen durar 1 o 2 años y son fundamentalmente practicos.

Por ejemplo en mi caso, tengo una Licenciatura en Administracion y Dirección de Empresas. En mis dos primeros años de universidad (primer ciclo) estudié lo mismo practicamente que la Diplomatura en Empresariales (que dura 3 años).

Según este thread, tanto la Diplomatura como la Licenciatura es un Bachelor Degree...

y en mi humilde opinion...

Bachelor degree se equivaldria a la DIPLOMATURA como mucho... siendo la LICENCIATURA algo mas comparable a un Máster en sí.
saludos!


----------



## Gatuna

Hola a todos.

Entonces, ¿a qué equivaldría en México el "Associate's Degree", que es otro grado escolar de educación superior?


----------



## oxazol

Tengo que hacer una aclaración:
En Europa al menos, no se en USA, llaman *MASTER* a otra cosa, además de lo que se entiende por máster en España.
Son los cursos de doctorado (2 años despues de la licenciatura y antes de la tesis. No es el doctorado.) Antiguamente se conocía como tesina y ahora se le llama *DEA: diploma de estudios avanzados*

*Pd: Bachelor's degree = Licenciatura (en europa al menos)*


----------



## fenixpollo

Gatuna said:
			
		

> Entonces, ¿a qué equivaldría en México el "Associate's Degree", que es otro grado escolar de educación superior?


 Revise los hilos que puse arriba, incluyendo este hilo anterior: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=29659&highlight=degree

_grado sociado_, en algunos paises

saludos.


----------



## monart

Alguien sabe lo que significa *Undergaduate y Graduate*? 
Es decir, cual es una licenciatura o como funciona?
Alguien me lo podria explicar por favor?


----------



## Txiri

Una carrera universitaria en ee uu típicamente es un programa de cuatro años.  Las hay, claro, que son de cinco.  No creo que hay ninguna de menos de cuatro años, salvo lo del Associate´s.  

Los que egresan de una universidad con un título o grado, se les llama "graduates".  Antes de egresar, mientras que todavía son estudiantes, se les llama "undergraduate students."  "Graduate students" son todos aquellos que siguen una carrera con el título ya conferido de los cuatro años de estudios.  

Se emplea los adjetivos también para describir lo pertinente a los distintos niveles.


----------



## Camp

geixer said:


> creo q la forma mas facil de comparar los niveles de educacion entre los diferentes paises es siguiendo un sistema de edades, q es perfectamente comparable
> 
> para Espania (no tengo letra enie pq resido en malaysia...) si no repites ningun curso y con el sistema actual seria:
> 
> Pre-escolar (4) dura dos anios
> Colegio (6) son seis cursos llamados EGB (educacion general basica)
> Secundaria (12) cuatro cursos llamados ESO (educacion secundaria obligatoria)
> Bachillerato (16) dos anios donde ya eliges una rama educacional (ciencias sociales, de la salud, informatica...)
> Universidad (18) puede durar 3, 4 o 5 anios por lo general
> Si es 3 anios se llama DIPLOMATURA (suelen ser de materias generales)
> Si es de 4 o 5 se llama LICENCIATURA (son muy especificos y en los primeros anios se estudia practicamente lo mismo q en las diplomaturas correspondientes; constan de dos ciclos por lo general)
> Master u Otros (como minimo 21 anios) Suelen durar 1 o 2 anios y son fundamentalmente practicos.
> 
> Por ejemplo en mi caso, tengo una Licenciatura en Administracion y Direccion de Empresas. En mis dos primeros anios de universidad (primer ciclo) estudie lo mismo practicamente q la Diplomatura en Empresariales (q dura 3 anios).
> 
> Segun este thread, tanto la Diplomatura como la Licenciatura es un Bachelor Degree...
> 
> y en mi humilde opinion...
> 
> Bachelor degree se equivaldria a la DIPLOMATURA como mucho... siendo la LICENCIATURA algo mas comparable a un Master en si.
> salu2!


 
En Costa RIca tenemos un sistema muy similar pero con nombres diferentes:
Kinder (hasta 5años), puede durar dos años o uno dependiendo de la edad de ingreso.
Preparatoria (a los 6años). Dura un año
Primaria (de los 7 a los 12años). Dura seis años. 
Secundaria (de 13 a 17 años). Dura cinco años, cuando se saca la secundaria se les dice bachilleres. 
Bachillerato Universitario (de 18 a 21 años). Dura tres o cuatro años dependiendo de la Universidad. 
Licenciatura Universitaria (de 21-22 años). Dura un año. 
El Bachillerato y la Licenciatura se ven por lo general como parte de un mismo proceso, en los programas de estudio el la licenciatura es puesta en inmediata continuidad del bachillerato y, en la mayoría de los casos, la "U" finaliza con la conclusión de la licenciatura. 
Maestrías: Duran dos años aproximadamente y se puede accesar a ellas solamente con el bachillerato universitario concluido, sin necesidad de haber sacado la Licenciatura. 

Estoy tratando de hacer mi currículum en Inglés y no he encontrado aún cómo escribir bachillerato y licenciatura universitarias. Espero q la información les sirva de algo y si alguien sabe cómo mejor describirlo le agradecería.


----------



## Gatuna

Con respecto a mi propia duda (más arriba), he encontrado que en México, el equivalente vendría siendo:

-*Bachelor's degree (4 años):* Licenciatura
-*Associate's degree (2 años):* Sólo he visto una equivalencia en la carrera de Investigación Policial (así que no sé si haya otras), a la cual le llaman "Técnico Universitario"

A "Camp":
Tomando en cuenta estos datos (y las edades que tú mencionas), si para el Bachillerato Universitario te dieron tu diploma, puedes traducirlo como "Associate's Degree"; y ya la Licenciatura puedes traducirla como "Bachelor's Degree". Pero sólo si obtuviste un diploma para cada una de dichas etapas.


----------



## Gatuna

monart said:


> Alguien sabe lo que significa *Undergaduate y Graduate*?
> Es decir, cual es una licenciatura o como funciona?
> Alguien me lo podria explicar por favor?


 
*Undergraduate:* alumno de licenciatura (carrera universitaria)
*Graduate:* alumno de posgrado (especialidad, maestría, doctorado)


----------



## papa_pitufo

Hola que tal,

Había traducido mi CV cuando pensé en pasarme por aquí para consultar precisamente cual sería la traducción de Ingeniería Superior al inglés. Para mi sorpresa me encontré con la opinión general de que *Bachelor = Licenciatura o Ingeniería*. 

Mi razonamiento es el siguiente, a ver que pensais, porque estoy confundido:


Bachelor = 4 años
Master's = 2 años

Ingeniería técnica = 3 años
Ingeniería Superior (o simplemente ingeniería) = 3 + 2 (incluyendo PFC)

Tengo que decir que en mi carrera no conozco todavía a nadie que haya acabado en 5 años puesto que el proyecto final de carrera supone un año más (eso para quien apruebe todo). Así el mínimo en acabar es de 6 años.

Entonces me pregunto, ¿Por qué decís que Ingeniería Superior equivale a Bachelor?. ¿Y entonces que debo estudiar para que equivalga a "Master's"?, no conozco más estudios superiores antes de llegar a doctorado que ya es "PhD".

También quisiera saber como puedo traducir un "Máster" español (el típico de un año de duración) hacia el inglés. Sólo quiero traducir la palabra _Máster_ el resto ya se como traducirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## papa_pitufo

Para quien le gusta sacar puntilla a todo aclaro que obviamente quería decir:

*Master's = 4 +2*


----------



## DavidGM

Gatuna said:


> Con respecto a mi propia duda (más arriba), he encontrado que en México, el equivalente vendría siendo:
> 
> -*Bachelor's degree (4 años):* Licenciatura
> -*Associate's degree (2 años):* Sólo he visto una equivalencia en la carrera de Investigación Policial (así que no sé si haya otras), a la cual le llaman "Técnico Universitario"
> 
> A "Camp":
> Tomando en cuenta estos datos (y las edades que tú mencionas), si para el Bachillerato Universitario te dieron tu diploma, puedes traducirlo como "Associate's Degree"; y ya la Licenciatura puedes traducirla como "Bachelor's Degree". Pero sólo si obtuviste un diploma para cada una de dichas etapas.



No considero prudente traducir Bachillerato Universitario como "Associate's Degree", ya que el Bachillerato, al menos aquí en Costa Rica y en los Estados Unidos, corresponde al primer grado profesional (no técnico) alcanzable en una universidad. Associate's Degree, en los Estados Unidos es equivalente a lo que en Costa Rica llamamos Técnico Medio o Diplomado. Generalmente consta de 2 años de preparación para funciones de asistencia a un profesional de la rama y es impartido en un Colegio Universitario (en los Estados Unidos conocido como Community College)


----------



## DavidGM

papa_pitufo said:


> Hola que tal,
> 
> Había traducido mi CV cuando pensé en pasarme por aquí para consultar precisamente cual sería la traducción de Ingeniería Superior al inglés. Para mi sorpresa me encontré con la opinión general de que *Bachelor = Licenciatura o Ingeniería*.
> 
> Mi razonamiento es el siguiente, a ver que pensais, porque estoy confundido:
> 
> 
> Bachelor = 4 años
> Master's = 2 años
> 
> Ingeniería técnica = 3 años
> Ingeniería Superior (o simplemente ingeniería) = 3 + 2 (incluyendo PFC)
> 
> Tengo que decir que en mi carrera no conozco todavía a nadie que haya acabado en 5 años puesto que el proyecto final de carrera supone un año más (eso para quien apruebe todo). Así el mínimo en acabar es de 6 años.
> 
> Entonces me pregunto, ¿Por qué decís que Ingeniería Superior equivale a Bachelor?. ¿Y entonces que debo estudiar para que equivalga a "Master's"?, no conozco más estudios superiores antes de llegar a doctorado que ya es "PhD".
> 
> También quisiera saber como puedo traducir un "Máster" español (el típico de un año de duración) hacia el inglés. Sólo quiero traducir la palabra _Máster_ el resto ya se como traducirlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Definitivamente hay denominaciones y grados distintos para distintas latitudes. Más aún, dentro de cada rama científica parece haber también ramificaciones (Nunca había oído hablar de una Ingeniería Superior). Una vez finalizadas la primaria y la secundaria, en Costa Rica se puede estudiar un Diplomado (2 años, sin previo requisito), un Bachillerato (4 años, sin previo requisito), una Licenciatura (generalmente 1 año, con Bachillerato como requisito previo), o una Maestría (generalmente 2 años, con Bachillerato como requisito previo). El Doctorado me parece que se mantiene igual en todo lugar, como último grado alcanzable. Así las cosas, pareciera que nuestra famosa Licenciatura es la que quebranta el orden natural de los grados académicos con respecto a otros países. Eso hace difícil traducirla en una palabra; pero definitvamente no equivale, en términos costarricenses, a ninguno de los demás grados que mencioné.

Máster = Master's Degree


----------



## Gatuna

DavidGM said:


> No considero prudente traducir Bachillerato Universitario como "Associate's Degree", *ya que el Bachillerato, al menos aquí en Costa Rica y en los Estados Unidos, corresponde al primer grado profesional (no técnico) alcanzable en una universidad.* Associate's Degree, en los Estados Unidos es equivalente a lo que en Costa Rica llamamos Técnico Medio o Diplomado. Generalmente consta de 2 años de preparación para funciones de asistencia a un profesional de la rama y es impartido en un Colegio Universitario (en los Estados Unidos conocido como Community College)


Ah, entonces de ser así no hay mayor problema. Si el grado que mencionas (Bachillerato) en Costa Rica corresponde al de los Estados Unidos, entonces sólo hay que traducirlo con el nombre que se le da en Estados Unidos. Que por cierto, ¿nos podrías mencionar el nombre equivalente en Estados Unidos? Estaría excelente que lo dejaras escrito aquí como para dejar claro este punto.


----------



## DavidGM

Gatuna said:


> Ah, entonces de ser así no hay mayor problema. Si el grado que mencionas (Bachillerato) en Costa Rica corresponde al de los Estados Unidos, entonces sólo hay que traducirlo con el nombre que se le da en Estados Unidos. Que por cierto, ¿nos podrías mencionar el nombre equivalente en Estados Unidos? Estaría excelente que lo dejaras escrito aquí como para dejar claro este punto.



Un Bachillerato Universitario es, en los Estados Unidos, un Bachelor's Degree.


----------



## poliglotid

Hola chica11,

Hace unos años, preguntaste lo siguiente:

*¿Me gustaría saber cómo ustedes dicen (High School Diploma) (Bachelor's Degree) (Master's Degree) y (Doctorate) en sus propios países? *

Me gustaría comentar sobre el tema:

En mi país, el Perú, el colegio (en otros países "escuela") comenzaba hace algunos años con _Kindergarten_ (aprox. a los 5 años), luego “Transición”, “Primero de Primaria” hasta “Quinto de Primaria”. Después “Primero de Media o Secundaria” hasta “Quinto de Media”. Actualmente, se emplea otra clasificación: Kindergarten, Primer Grado hasta Onceavo Grado. Obtienes el Diploma de haber concluido tus Estudios de Secundaria.

En la universidad puedes seguir las carreras profesionales y obtener los Grados Académicos:
*La carrera de tres (3) años*: 
Otorga el Grado Académico [_degree_] de: Asociado(a) en Administración de Empresas (Asistente Administrativo) [_Associate of Arts in Business Administration__]_.

*El Bachillerato:*
*Las de cuatro (4) años:*
En el Perú no existen las carreras que otorgan el Grado Académico de Bachiller en Ciencias con mención en Economía, Ingeniería, etc. [_Bachelor of Science in Economics, Engineering__, etc.] _o el de Bachiller en Letras con mención en Economía, Administración de Empresas, etc. [_Bachelor of Arts __in Economics, Business Administration,_ etc.] porque éstas son de cuatro años como en Estados Unidos. Ahí las carreras de Economía de cuatro años con una mayor especialización en Economía otorgan el _Bachelor_ _of_ _Science _y las de Economía de cuatro años no tan especializadas otorgan el _Bachelor of Arts_. En general, las carreras de cuatro años son más generales respecto a las carreras de cinco años donde éstas últimas son más avanzadas (sin las palabras _Science_ o _Arts_, respectivamente). Si tienes que traducir del inglés al español: _Bachelor of Science in Economics_, puedes escribir "Bachiller en Ciencias con mención en Economía".
*Las de cinco (5) años*: 
Otorgan el Grado Académico de Bachiller en Economía [_Bachelor of Economics_], Bachiller en Administración de Empresas [_Bachelor of Business Administration_], etc. Estas carreras son más avanzadas y también se ofrecen en Estados Unidos.
*La de seis (6) años:*
Otorga el Grado Académico de Bachiller en Derecho o Abogacía o Leyes. En Inglaterra sería el _Bachelor of Laws_ (LL.B., por sus siglas en latín). En EU es común que el(la) que sigue Leyes ya tiene un Bachillerato en otra carrera. Por eso, muchas universidades otorgan el _Juris Doctor in Laws _o_ J.D_.
*La de siete (7) años:*
Otorga el Grado Académico de Bachiller en Medicina Humana [_Bachelor of Medicine_]. 

*La Licenciatura*:
El Grado Académico de Bachiller no es lo mismo que Licenciado(a), Licenciatura o Título Profesional. Del mismo modo, Licenciado(a), Licenciatura o Título Profesional no es lo mismo que grado de Bachiller. En el Perú, para obtener la Licenciatura tienes que tener el grado de Bachiller, matricularte en unl Programa de Estudios para la Licenciatura que puede durar dos meses o más y sustentar una tesis o rendir un Examen de Suficiencia Profesional. Después obtienes el Título Profesional de Economista o Licenciado(a) en Economía, Administrador(a) de Empresas o Licenciado(a) en Administración de Empresas, Abogado(a) o Licenciado(a) en Abogacía, Médico Cirujano, etc. Aquí es cuando recién puedes hacerte "llamar" Economista, Administrador(a) de Empresas, Abogado(a) o Médico. El Título Profesional no tiene equivalente en Estados Unidos pero, si tienes que traducir el diploma de un Título Profesional lo tendrías que hacer literal: _Professional Title in Economics_ que confundiría menos que_Licenciate in Economics._

*La Colegiatura*: 
Para ejercer la profesión de Economista, Ingeniero, Abogado(a) etc. hace falta la Colegiatura. La Colegiatura es la "licencia" para ejercer que no es lo mismo que "Licenciatura" y se obtiene cuando te inscribes en el Colegio de Economistas (o de Ingenieros o de Abogados) de Lima y después en el Colegio de Economistas (o de Ingenieros o de Abogados) del Perú.

*La Maestría:*
No se requiere el Título Profesional. Se requiere el grado de Bachiller. Otorga el Grado Académico de Máster o Maestro (parece que la palabra "Máster" en España tiene otros alcances) en Economía [_Master of Economics _o_ Master of Science in Economics_], Administración de Empresas [_Master of Business Administration _o_ Master of Arts in Business Administration_], Comercio Exterior [_Master of Arts in Foreign Commerce_], etc. En español no suele decirse Máster en Ciencias con Mención en Economía, simplemente Máster en Economía.

*El Doctorado: *
Para seguir un Doctorado se requiere el grado de Máster. En algunas universidades de EU, dependiendo de la Facultad, puede requerirse sólo el grado de Bachiller. Otorga el Grado Académico de Doctor en Economía [_Philosophical Doctor _o _Doctor of Philosophy in Economics (Ph.D.)_], Doctor en Física [_Philosophical Doctor in Physics_], Doctor en Medicina [_Medical Doctor (M.D.)_], etc.

Bueno, espero haber ayudado en algo y me gustaría conocer otras opiniones y/o críticas.

Muchas gracias,

poliglotid


----------



## serparmar

geixer said:


> creo q la forma mas facil de comparar los niveles de educacion entre los diferentes paises es siguiendo un sistema de edades, q es perfectamente comparable
> 
> para Espania (no tengo letra enie pq resido en malaysia...) si no repites ningun curso y con el sistema actual seria:
> 
> Pre-escolar (4) dura dos anios
> Colegio (6) son seis cursos llamados EGB (educacion general basica)
> Secundaria (12) cuatro cursos llamados ESO (educacion secundaria obligatoria)
> Bachillerato (16) dos anios donde ya eliges una rama educacional (ciencias sociales, de la salud, informatica...)
> Universidad (18) puede durar 3, 4 o 5 anios por lo general
> Si es 3 anios se llama DIPLOMATURA (suelen ser de materias generales)
> Si es de 4 o 5 se llama LICENCIATURA (son muy especificos y en los primeros anios se estudia practicamente lo mismo q en las diplomaturas correspondientes; constan de dos ciclos por lo general)
> Master u Otros (como minimo 21 anios) Suelen durar 1 o 2 anios y son fundamentalmente practicos.
> 
> Por ejemplo en mi caso, tengo una Licenciatura en Administracion y Direccion de Empresas. En mis dos primeros anios de universidad (primer ciclo) estudie lo mismo practicamente q la Diplomatura en Empresariales (q dura 3 anios).
> 
> Segun este thread, tanto la Diplomatura como la Licenciatura es un Bachelor Degree...
> 
> y en mi humilde opinion...
> 
> Bachelor degree se equivaldria a la DIPLOMATURA como mucho... siendo la LICENCIATURA algo mas comparable a un Master en si.
> salu2!



Me gustaria aclarar un par de cosas. Lo que ha dicho geixer está bien.
Nosotros en España estamos obligados a ir al colegio hasta la ESO (16 años). Creo que la confusión viene a partir de aquí. Nosotros la palabra bachillerato la usamos para los cursos antes de la universidad, es decir, el bachillerato se imparte en un instituto (sino me equivoco, high school).
Después accedes a la universidad, que como ha dicho geixer se pueden hacer 3, 4 o 5 años. Todo los cursos que se hacen en la universidad lo llamamos 'carrera universitaria', a veces por contexto solo se dice 'carrera'. Por ejemplo, "está haciendo la carrera de Derecho" -> _he's doing a degree in law_.

En España hay 2 tipos de ingenieros. Es decir a un ingeniero no se le llama diplomado o licenciado, sino ingeniero técnico o superior:

*Ingeniero Técnico*, que a veces se le llama diplomado ya que son 3 años, normalmente tienen una pequeña especialidad. Por ejemplo, yo soy Ingeniero Técnico en Telecomunicaciones especialidad en Telemática. Es decir hice 3 años, en telecomunicaciones orientadas a la telemática.

Después tenemos el *Ingeniero o Ingeniero superior,* que equivaldria al licenciado por que tiene duración de 5 años. Este título se divide en 2 partes (primer y segundo ciclo), el primer ciclo son 3 años, y el segundo 2. Un Ingeniero técnico puede obtar a ser superior realizando los dos años del segundo ciclo. Por lo que el Ingeniero o Ingeniero superior, es el que domina la materia en todas sus especialidad. Por ejemplo, en mi caso, soy Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones.

En España llamamos *máster* a cursos que se pueden hacer después de hacer una licenciatura o diplomatura. Suelen ser de 1 o 2 años, y suelen ayudar a perfilar temas concretos. Por ejemplo, un Ingeniero informático podria programar un videojuego, pero existe un máster en videojuegos donde enseñan técnicas especificas y metodología más especifica para crear videojuegos.

Después está el *Doctorado*, que consiste en hacer una tesis y suele durar 3 o 4 años (puede ser más). Durante esos años el candidato a doctor puede hacer algún máster, pero no es obligado ni hay vinculación alguna.

En España, existe algo llamado formación profesional y hay de dos tipos. No es de ámbito universitário y suele impartirse en Institutos.

*Módulo de Grado medio:* Se hace una vez finalizada la ESO (16 años), suele durar 2 años. Y es muy práctico y específico. Por ejemplo, módulo de grado medio en informática.
*Módulo de Grado superior:* Se puede acceder si has hecho el módulo de grado medio de la misma especialidad, o si has realizado el bachillerato (18 años). Suele ser la alternativa a la universidad y dura 2 años.

Ahora en España están cambiando todo el sistema en la universidad. Por lo que las diplomaturas de 3 y licenciaturas de 5 años desaparecen. Todo se llamará *Grado*, han de durar 4 años (a excepción de medicina y pocas más, que duran más) y suele tener una especialización.

Espero, que todos los que no sois de España os haya podido aclarar mejor las cosas.
Saludos.


----------



## swissmag

_Freshman (3º ESO)_
_Sophomore (4ºESO)_
_Junior (1º Bachiller)_
_Senior (2º Bachiller) y se obtiene el titulo de : _Baccalaureate (que no bachelor)_ (tras pasar el SAT, o lo que en España seria selectividad) y se termina el high school americano_
_Y de ahí a la universidad:_
_Diplomado = associate’s degree(studios de 3 años)_
_Licenciado = Bachelor’s degree (studios de 4 años)_
_Con los consigientes potgraduate y master_
_Pero todo cambia con bolonia, asi k una vez aplicado bolonia todos los títulos de grado tienen nivel de bachelor’s degree_
_Lo que aun no he conseguido situar del todo es como va lo graduate y undergraduate,_
_Kreo ke aun se es undergraduate con el associate’s degree y se es graduate con el bachelor’s degree, repito kreo, no lo puedo asegurar, porque en otros sitios se entiende que  el bachelor también es undergraduate._


----------



## jmrv

hola
En Costa Rica es:
Escuela Primaria
Colegio (Secundaria)
Bachillerato (Título Universitario)
Licenciatura (Especialidad Universitaria)
Maestría
Doctorado


----------



## Eucha10

Entonces Licenciatura de traduciria como Bachelor's Degree correcto?


----------



## fenixpollo

Eucha10 said:


> Entonces Licenciatura de traduciria como Bachelor's Degree correcto?


Así es.


----------



## Eucha10

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Por lo que he leído de la licenciatura en Costa Rica, la cual dura un año y se hace después de los 4 años del bachillerato universitario, la traduciré como "specialization". Si alguien tiene una mejor opción, agradezco la comenten, por favor.


----------



## fenixpollo

Este hilo no cumple con la regla 2 del foro, que exige que cada hilo contenga solamente una frase a traducir. Por lo tanto, ha sido cerrado.

Sin embargo, a pesar de que no cumple con las reglas actuales del foro, algunas de las respuestas podrían ser de utilidad para futuros usuarios del diccionario. Por ese motivo, *el hilo se quedará en el foro*.

Agradecemos su comprensión.


----------

